# Next Years Cheese and Gifts



## oregon smoker (Dec 17, 2016)

Thought i would toss this out...started the long process of my smoked cheese. Start with various cheese's that have been in the deep cooler for 1 year (40 + lbs) now the first wave of cheese in my smokers, probably three batches. as the cheese is pulled it is rested (to dry) then wrapped with cling wrap then shoved into the cooler again for three weeks. when i hit that date most will be waxed then put away another year....then enjoy, eat and pass out













TOM 2016-12 Cheese.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Dec 17, 2016





Prior to getting hit with a long cool "Orange" dust smoke.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 17, 2016)

That's a load of cheese!


----------



## lemans (Dec 17, 2016)

That's awesome.  Waxed for a year. Gotta try that!


----------



## b-one (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice load of cheese! Now we need crackers and sausage.:biggrin:


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes sir!

That's a mess of cheese!

Al


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you guys, I will keep this saga updated...between the cheese I have some of Bear's dried beef...yes, great sammi meat

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2016)

That's a nice load of cheese! Looks tasty!


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks DS


----------



## driedstick (Dec 29, 2016)

OS that looks great!!! Nice job,,, and a full smoker at that!! POINT fur sure!! 

I need to get into this waxing thing!!

DS


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 29, 2016)

driedstick said:


> OS that looks great!!! Nice job,,, and a full smoker at that!! POINT fur sure!!
> 
> I need to get into this waxing thing!!
> 
> DS



DS thanks for the point. Waxing is definitely the way to go , great storage/aging and it does help with presentation (think gifts) :)

If you have any questions or need help message me anytime. Mr "T" helped me immensely when I started with the waxing.

Tom


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2016)

I trust you have my mailing address.

Disco


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 30, 2016)

Disco said:


> I trust you have my mailing address.
> 
> Disco



At the top of the list...it's that clandestine border crossing lol

Thanks Disco


----------

